# ABA 16VT Engine Build



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

Ok guys i've been collecting many parts for the last couple of months and i think its about time to start putting everything together!

My plan is to build the ABA 16VT. I know it's been done many times before, so any feed back or suggestions from anyone that has done it will be greatly appreciated!

i've found great info in these threads:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1535079-lets-get-a-ABA-16v-Parts-List-FAQ-Thread-going
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-for-OBD1-16v-aba-2.0-(low-compression-8.5-1)

Ok so i started with a complete 1/95 2.0 8v engine out of a golf that was rear ended.
I got the ECU motronic and the complete engine wiring.
I found the complete 16V heads out of a 92 Passat that was also in an accident.

I know i still need the intermediate driveshaft w/ pulley, and oil pump out of the 16V engine, modify a 16v distributor from a 1 window to a 4 window…

I took the engine apart and took it in to the machine shop. 
I got it tanked.
280 hone.
and they decked the block .004" just to clean the surface.
here's what it looks like...










and yes new bearings, rings and bolts will be going in.

Im hoping to be able to push anywhere from 250-300 whp on my 92 GTI

Now the questions:

Any recommended shops in socal to do the head work? Port, polish...
What are the weak points in the block? are they the rods or the pistons?
Im thinking about the passat tranny? the O2A i believe it is. Good choice or not? 

The turbo I had in mind was this one

http://realstreetperformance.com/st...m-turbo-t3-t4-t3-t4-journal-bearing-1759.html

or this one...

http://www.usedturbos.net/Catalog/450-600HP/Garrett-57-Trim-T4-Turbo-575HP.html


Any suggestions?


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

BBM sells a kit that bolts on for a 16v ABA conversion so you wont have to source out old engines that are a pain to find unless you currently posses one.:thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

That is definetly not the equivalent to a gt3076. 
This is a GT3076 









I would source the 9A oil pump ,IM shaft and crank gear. 
The rods are good to 400whp w/ ARP bolts. Pistons should get forged pistons 
If you are going to run pump gas get 8.5:1 comp ratio. 
02a is fine just don't shift to fast or risk crushing a syncro. 

Head work Southern Cali Cyl Head 
http://scch-heads.com/viewpart.php?id=16


----------



## bretthbmx (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll be following this became I'll be doing it soon enough.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Why don't just re-build the 9A, and save the modding of the aba trouble? Also I thought the aba crank and rods fit a 9A with the proper pistons. Thus giving you a forged crank, and better rod ratio. 

I have a 97 GTI so for my car the ABA 16V makes more sense from a tuning stand point if I wanna keep my ob2 management for some resemblence of smog legality. 

I live in Chino Hills where do you live? I'd love to hear this car run.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Looks like you have done some good research. You can either get the 9A 16v oil pump drive and shaft and pump or BBM stuff, see what is more cost effective and fits your build timeline. 

Depending on management will determine what you do with the window. if you use ABA management you will need to convert from 4 window to a 1 window. If you go standalone it may not be needed. 

You may want to skip the headwork if its in decent shape. for the gains you will receive you may consider directing your funds elsewhere for best bang for the bucks. 

Id recommend pistons and rods so you get the correct comp ratio, and a more reliable bottom end. No problem with 9:1 with proper tuning. 

02A will take the abuse more than 020 will. consider purchasing a quaife or peloquin and have that installed.


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

REPOMAN said:


> That is definetly not the equivalent to a gt3076.
> This is a GT3076
> 
> 
> ...


yeah your right! but for the price i cant really complain, to me it still seems like a decent turbo for the engine im building... anyone disagree?



bretthbmx said:


> I'll be following this became I'll be doing it soon enough.


:thumbup: we can help each other out!



Spatzle said:


> Why don't just re-build the 9A, and save the modding of the aba trouble? Also I thought the aba crank and rods fit a 9A with the proper pistons. Thus giving you a forged crank, and better rod ratio.
> 
> I have a 97 GTI so for my car the ABA 16V makes more sense from a tuning stand point if I wanna keep my ob2 management for some resemblence of smog legality.
> 
> I live in Chino Hills where do you live? I'd love to hear this car run.


yeah your right, but since i have the 9a in the car right now i didnt want to have any down time on the car while i was building the 9a. i had bought the complete aba engine, with plans of just doing a direct 8V 2.0 swap. but now i want boost!

im located in bakersfield, i drive down south all the time so when i gets done ill be sure to show it off  




bonesaw said:


> Looks like you have done some good research. You can either get the 9A 16v oil pump drive and shaft and pump or BBM stuff, see what is more cost effective and fits your build timeline.
> 
> Depending on management will determine what you do with the window. if you use ABA management you will need to convert from 4 window to a 1 window. If you go standalone it may not be needed.
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up man, i sourced a spare 16v head of a passat now i just need to open it up and make sure its in good condition. is it safe to run the stock cams or do i need to upgrade to something better?

as far as management i am planning on going megasquirt, but thats not till i finish building the engine and find the correct turbo.

ok heres a little update on parts that i have acquired recently...

JE forged pistons 9:1 cr



























the specs are right here
http://www.jepistons.com/Products/295733.aspx 

O2A tranny out of a corrado









and some bottom end bearings









im planning on keeping the stock connecting rods, just upgrading to arp bolt on them

now just need to figure out what clutch/ flywheel/ PP to go with?
any suggestions?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

you definitely do NOT want to use those pistons. First of all they will need to be modified to not hit the valves, and secondly will yield an extremely low 7:1 ish compression ratio. Clutch use either Clutchmasters or Clutchnet disc and VR6 Pressure Plate. Both need G60 or 4cyl 02A flywheel.


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> you definitely do NOT want to use those pistons. First of all they will need to be modified to not hit the valves, and secondly will yield an extremely low 7:1 ish compression ratio. Clutch use either Clutchmasters or Clutchnet disc and VR6 Pressure Plate. Both need G60 or 4cyl 02A flywheel.


dang well that sucks, guess im just going to have to put the 8v head back on...


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

Or just buy new rods.

Or sell those pistons and buy another set...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

id get the correct pistons. You need specifically for ABA/16v or ABF.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

the ABF pistons will raise the compression ratio high enough that you can run the 16v head NA, if you get ABA pistons your compression ratio will be 8.5:1 which is good for boost.


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> id get the correct pistons. You need specifically for ABA/16v or ABF.


http://www.bahnbrenner.com/media/php/catalog.php?pid=1755

so pretty much the pistons i need are these right?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4435945-ABA-16V-ABF-Turbo-Piston-Rod-Combos-IN-STOCK-at-IE!

or these right?


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

IE doesn't have them listed on their site any longer. I sent them a message a day ago and am still waiting to see if they are available. If not, those BBM ones look to be the right deal for my application. Also I came across that package deal through NGP that isn't too bad of a deal. 
http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=5895


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> you definitely do NOT want to use those pistons. First of all they will need to be modified to not hit the valves, and secondly will yield an extremely low 7:1 ish compression ratio.


just a thought... 

does anyone know if i can modify the JE pistons with valve reliefs and and deck the head to raise the compression back up??

i just dont wanna have these laying around collecting dust for a few years


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

mpr3ssiv said:


> just a thought...
> 
> does anyone know if i can modify the JE pistons with valve reliefs and and deck the head to raise the compression back up??
> 
> i just dont wanna have these laying around collecting dust for a few years


I bet a local machine shop could make that happen for you. You can also have them measure it out to give you the actual cr


----------

